# white string hanging?



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

my friends green terror (its about an inch long) had a long white stringlike things hanging out of its butt and then later on that night it died.... he has another green terror in the tank it now has a long white stringlike thing hanging out of its butt... anyone know what this is?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pics?

might be a paracite or worm or something


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Innes said:


> pics?
> 
> might be a paracite or worm or something
> [snapback]868243[/snapback]​


Sounds like the hydra parasite. Hit it hard with a good parasite chemical. Green Terrors are tough fish. I would use Paraform or Clout. Hydra and other large parasites are quite resistant to treatment. Don't fool around with these; bring out the big guns, and blast them away.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't think it's hydra... Those usually appear in planted tanks along the walls, driftwood, and are not found on the fish itself.

It's most likely internal parasites (hexamita). It's can be spread when other fish "mouth" infested feces from another infected fish. The initial symptom is white stringy feces which actually looks transparent and hollow. In its advanced stage, the fish will stop eating and waste away. The recommended treatment is with food soaked in metronidazole. Bumping up the temp will increase its efficacy but increase aeration while you do this.


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

Very similar, I noticed one of my guppies had excrement? hanging from its butt 
but it was white and had to be 6" long! were talkin a 1/4" guppy here
I was amazed, than an hour or two later it did it again, this is the tank I'm putting my P's in tomorrow...


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

DonH said:


> I don't think it's hydra... Those usually appear in planted tanks along the walls, driftwood, and are not found on the fish itself.
> 
> It's most likely internal parasites (hexamita). It's can be spread when other fish "mouth" infested feces from another infected fish. The initial symptom is white stringy feces which actually looks transparent and hollow. In its advanced stage, the fish will stop eating and waste away. The recommended treatment is with food soaked in metronidazole. Bumping up the temp will increase its efficacy but increase aeration while you do this.
> [snapback]870549[/snapback]​


It sounds like this is the case it's very treatable but act quick.gl


----------

